# Dual HDMI, how to?



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi,

I'm in the market for a new BR player with dual HDMI out but am wanting another Sony due to the SACD capabilities. Problem is that's only available on the 790 and it's not available in Canada. The 590 is, and has pretty much all the features of the 790. reason for dual HDMI out is for use with tv and projector.

My question, is their some kind of device that can emulate dual HDMI out? Does a HDMI splitter accomplish that?

thanks


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

HDMI splitters at Monoprice.com


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Yes, a HDMI splitter will do the trick. In addition to Monoprice, Amazon also has a good selection.

One thing to remember is the number of sound channels may be locked to the lowest common denominator. For instance, if one display is an AVR with 5.1 capability and the second display is a TV without 5.1 decoding, then the AVR may only get stereo. Had this happen with an older TV and a PC with a HDMI capture card (Hauppauge Colossus) that I use for storing TV shows. With the TV hooked to the HDMI splitter, the capture card only got stereo. Disconnect the TV and the capture card got 5.1.


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

thanks for the replies guys. I kind of knew that it was that but not 100% sure. Thanks for the explanation hjones4841, I didn't know that but it kind of makes sense.

cheers


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

instead of starting another thread... is there a "thingny" that allows to use 1 pair of speakers with 2 receiver? 

It's because I'm getting a vintage stereo receiver/amplifier but won't buy speakers for it now so I want to use my existing mains.

cheers


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

AFAIK, there's nothing wrong with wiring two receivers up to one pair of speakers as long as you don't run both receivers at the same time (shut one off before you turn the other one on).


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

eljay said:


> AFAIK, there's nothing wrong with wiring two receivers up to one pair of speakers as long as you don't run both receivers at the same time (shut one off before you turn the other one on).


I don't think that is a good idea. The powered receiver will still see the load of the unpowered one. If the unpowered receiver has a low output impedance (likely) the powered one will see the parallel equivalent resistance of the speakers plus the unpowered one.

Best thing to do is buy an inexpensive manual speaker switch. You should be able to find one at Monoprice or Amazon for $25 or so.


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

buy speaker switch, do you mean speaker selector? I've read on many people using a speaker selector backward, but I'm kind of hesitant on that.

I've also found this, but of course, Amazon.ca don't have it:hissyfit:

edit: Just found out that it will ship to Canada from Amazon.com (rare) but at over $100 + duties. I wish their was a more economical solution.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

As long as the speaker switch is passive (only mechanical switches, no electronics) it will work either way. If there is a Radio Shack nearby, they should have one that will work.

BTW, the Niles is overkill for what you want to do.


----------



## ndurantz (Aug 10, 2008)

hjones4841 said:


> Yes, a HDMI splitter will do the trick. In addition to Monoprice, Amazon also has a good selection.
> 
> One thing to remember is the number of sound channels may be locked to the lowest common denominator. For instance, if one display is an AVR with 5.1 capability and the second display is a TV without 5.1 decoding, then the AVR may only get stereo. Had this happen with an older TV and a PC with a HDMI capture card (Hauppauge Colossus) that I use for storing TV shows. With the TV hooked to the HDMI splitter, the capture card only got stereo. Disconnect the TV and the capture card got 5.1.


I am going to jump in here with my current tech issue. Picked up a 3D tv, but have a Denon 1909 receiver that is too old to pass 3D signals. I picked up a HDMI splitter from monoprice and am running a high speed 1.4 HDMI cable out of the 3D blu-ray player, into the spitter and have a high speed 1.4 HDMI running to the display and a unknown version (it says high speed) monoprice HDMI cable to the receiver. I didn't worry about whether the HDMI to the receiver was 1.4 because I only need it to carry the audio and the cable is fully capable of carrying full DTS Master Audio. However, with that set-up, I don't get anything more than two channel from the receiver for a blu-ray and nothing at all from a 3D blu-ray. I switched the receiver over the TV input, which has a digital optical running back to the receiver. After I did that, I get dolby digital 5.1.

Any ideas why this might be? Is is because the unknown high speed cable, even though it only needs to carry the sound, cannot handle the full signal coming from the splitter? I am about to order another 1.4 cable to see if that is the culprit, but would like to save myself a few $ if that won't fix the problem.

Look forward to your reply.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

It is likely the HDMI "lowest common denominator" that I mentioned eariler. One output going to a splitter that is hooked up to two or more devices with different capabilities will cause the HDMI signal to default to a signal that both can handle. In this case, the Denon can process 5.1 and DTS MA but the TV can't, so HDMI defaults to stereo so that the TV has sound.

I don't know of a solution to this. Maybe someone else will chime in with an answer. But unless you need another 1.4 cable, I seriously doubt that buying it will fix the problem.


----------



## ndurantz (Aug 10, 2008)

hjones4841 said:


> It is likely the HDMI "lowest common denominator" that I mentioned eariler. One output going to a splitter that is hooked up to two or more devices with different capabilities will cause the HDMI signal to default to a signal that both can handle. In this case, the Denon can process 5.1 and DTS MA but the TV can't, so HDMI defaults to stereo so that the TV has sound.
> 
> I don't know of a solution to this. Maybe someone else will chime in with an answer. But unless you need another 1.4 cable, I seriously doubt that buying it will fix the problem.


Thanks for the reply, but your answer confused me a bit. When watching TV (over-the-air), I run the sound out of my TV using a digital optical cable to my receiver so I can enjoy 5.1 sound from the digital broadcast. The TV setting is the ONLY setting that would give me anything beyond stereo with the HDMI splitter. The HDMI cable that was running to the receiver from the splitter was only processing two channel with blu-ray and nothing at all with 3D blu-ray.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

The problem is on the video side of HDMI handshaking, which is not in the loop for off the air TV. That is why you are getting 5.1 from off the air via your optical connection. Everything else, blu ray, satellite, etc. that uses HDMI will default to stereo for your connection. 

I know this to be true - I learned it the hard way. I capture TV shows from my DirecTV DVR to a Hauppauge Colossus PC card, which has a HDMI input. Then I put the shows on a network hard drive for playback later via a media player in my home theater. I had a HDMI splitter connected to the DVR ouput with one HDMI splitter ouput to the Colossus and the other HDMI splitter output to a 32" Sony HDTV. When I played back the recordings I had captured in my HT system, everything was in stereo. As soon as I disconnected the HDMI cable to the TV, 5.1 was recorded via the capture card. The HDMI connection to the TV forced the connection to the capture card to stereo. I am quite sure this is what is happening for your setup. But, if it was not designed that way, folks with only a TV would not get any sound, since TVs don't decode HD audio (or even Dolby Digital 5.1 for that matter.)

About the only way I know to fix this is to upgrade your Denon - not the answer you want - so that it will handle HDMI 1.4 switching (assuming you want to retain 3D capability). The Denon will decode the audio and only send the video to the TV.

There may be a different kind of HDMI splitter - more expensive - that will split out the audio for you, but make sure it supports HD audio, such as DTS MA, and not only optical or coax, neither of which have the bandwidth for the HD audio. Or maybe a splitter that supports different outputs instead of mirroring the input HDMI. Maybe a member will chime in with that info for you.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Another option is to sell your blu ray player and buy an Oppo. Their players have independent HDMI outputs so that one feeds the TV and one the Denon. Their players support 3D. But, for the price of one of those you could upgrade your Denon, especially if you got a refurb AVR from Accessories4Less.com.


----------



## bxbigpipi (Feb 2, 2012)

I agree just get an Oppo and you will be good to go. Incredible build and will last you a very long time. You can also brag that you have an Oppo.


----------



## ndurantz (Aug 10, 2008)

bxbigpipi said:


> I agree just get an Oppo and you will be good to go. Incredible build and will last you a very long time. You can also brag that you have an Oppo.


I would love to get an oppo, but $500 after just getting a new TV is not in the budget. I will look around at some of the newer denon, onkyo and marantz receivers to see what I can pick up that is decent without breaking the bank. Thanks for all the input!


----------



## bxbigpipi (Feb 2, 2012)

ndurantz said:


> I would love to get an oppo, but $500 after just getting a new TV is not in the budget. I will look around at some of the newer denon, onkyo and marantz receivers to see what I can pick up that is decent without breaking the bank. Thanks for all the input!


I know what you mean, I think I spent a year without a standalone bluray player before I got the oppo. I was tempted to get cheaper ones but I pushed myself to keep waiting.


----------



## ndurantz (Aug 10, 2008)

bxbigpipi said:


> I know what you mean, I think I spent a year without a standalone bluray player before I got the oppo. I was tempted to get cheaper ones but I pushed myself to keep waiting.


So, your comment gave me pause. I have somewhat decided to wait. In fact, I may skip the 103, save up for the 105 and use that as my receiver with a separate Outlaw or Emotiva amp for my speakers! But then again, that will be around a $2k upgrade, where I can get some very nice $500 receivers at accessoriesforless.

I am tempted by the Marantz SR5006 they have for $500. I wish it gave more info on the audio components in that receiver on the marantz page, since I know the audio components (and video) in the Oppo 105 are top of the line and it has 4k capabilities.

Not that I necessarily are looking for one of you to tell me what to do, but the discussion/dreaming is always fun!:bigsmile:


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

the 5006 is pretty much identical to the Denon 2112. The 5006 will give added feature to make it more "high end" such as preouts. Both excellent AVRs

cheers


----------



## Medi0gre (Oct 30, 2012)

hjones4841, would this scenario also apply with a Hdmi Matrix, say a 2x4 or 4x4 as well? or is that apples and oranges?


----------

